
The strange reason why big, innovative companies are hit by ‘brain drain’ - deegles
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-weird-reason-why-big-innovative-companies-hit-by-brain-drain-2019-01-14
======
pmontra
> A 100% within-firm increase in R&D leads to an 8.4% increase in the employee
> departure rate to entrepreneurship

And how much does the company gains, more or less the increase in funding for
R&D? If more, it's OK. People come, contribute new ideas and leave.

